# Quran class in barsha 1



## samanbengali (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi,
Just moved to Dubai n living in barsha 1 opposite Lulu, can anyone tell me about a Quran,translation tafseer class nearby ?


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Not sure, you may want to search by going to the Greens Masjid. I am sure people there would have an idea


----------



## samanbengali (Jan 13, 2012)

Well actually there's a mosque just next to lulu, but it's new n hardly any women ever come there. So it would be nice yo go o a centre where I can meet other people as well.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

I understand. I have been searching for such "community centre" style masajid here , but hardly find any....

I am guessing the Greens Masjid might be more of that type than the one next to Lulu's

Hope you dont mind me asking, are you of Bengali origin ?

Just asking as since I moved to Dubai I hardly met many Bengalis, I know they exist but Dubai is so spread out you never seem to meet any !


----------



## samanbengali (Jan 13, 2012)

I'm a Pakistani actually with parents who migrated from india. Bengali is my family name as family had businesses there before we split up. Where do u live ? And when did u move to Dubai ? Maybe we could meet up at the mosque sometime


----------



## saima1215 (May 31, 2010)

Tropicana said:


> I understand. I have been searching for such "community centre" style masajid here , but hardly find any....
> 
> I am guessing the Greens Masjid might be more of that type than the one next to Lulu's
> 
> ...


Hi! Are you Bengali? Since I've moved here I've hardly met any as well. I'm American/Bengali. I was born and raised in NY but my parents are from Bangladesh.


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

saima1215 said:


> Hi! Are you Bengali? Since I've moved here I've hardly met any as well. I'm American/Bengali. I was born and raised in NY but my parents are from Bangladesh.


Well , this forum does really unite folks coz I fall in ure community & wanna just say hi !!!
There are many bengalis but not many in freehold areas like greens probably you'd find them in the older areas of dubai like deira & many are in ajman .... hope this helps as I'm in uae for uhmm 20 yrs


----------

